# Hey Girls and Guys!!!!!!!!!!!



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

Yea ive been away along time,so sorry for that,i had another death in my family,and we've been trying to get my dad's will out of probate,and all this land land divided up,qand its been a bitch as you can imagine.

Anyway I have a question to alol my brothers and sisters,if you are taking blood pressure medications,will they make you weaker and give out quicker in the gym and on the treadmill?I have an enlarged heart and im on 3 different blood pressure meds,and im as weak as ive ever been in my life,i got a blood test the other day and it showed that i was a little anemic,low Iron) But my blood pressure runs between 128/78-140/80 but my heart rate resting stays at 80-85 and im trying to get it down,and commenets would be appreciated,and................I love and missed all you girls and guys:x


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 26, 2013)

Glad to see ya back man. Sorry about the loss


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> Glad to see ya back man. Sorry about the loss



thanks brother


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 26, 2013)

long time bro. welcome back


----------



## amore169 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bulls is back, welcome back my friend!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> long time bro. welcome back



thanks bro,good to be back!!


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 26, 2013)

Sympathies for your loss, but good to hear youre doing well and on your way back...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> Sympathies for your loss, but good to hear youre doing well and on your way back...



thanks brother good to be back,im gonna need yall


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome back Bro


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Welcome back Bro


thanks my friend


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 26, 2013)

My man.  Glad to see yeah. We miss u.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 26, 2013)

welcome back bro, sorry about all the shit your going through.. Prayers sent to you and your family


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 26, 2013)

Good to see you back!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

Yaya said:


> welcome back bro, sorry about all the shit your going through.. Prayers sent to you and your family


thanks alot brother i really need them



Tilltheend said:


> Good to see you back!


its good to be back


----------



## Jada (Feb 26, 2013)

My brother welcome back


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

Jada said:


> My brother welcome back



thanks my brotha from another motha lol


----------



## Azog (Feb 26, 2013)

Very glad to see you back brother Bull! I wish you and your family happier times ahead. I also wish I had some answers for you in regards to the blood pressure, but I am sure some guys around here can help.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

Azog said:


> Very glad to see you back brother Bull! I wish you and your family happier times ahead. I also wish I had some answers for you in regards to the blood pressure, but I am sure some guys around here can help.


thanks brother i appreciate it,i hope i get some answers to lol


----------



## Popeye (Feb 26, 2013)

What's up Brother Bull....we havent met yet but.....I think low iron has alot to do with your werakness...........i take a beta blocker (Atenelol) for my tachycardia and hypertension.....although its not 3 different meds,...i havent noticed any weakness....its the low iron, sounds like you need iron infusions


----------



## Popeye (Feb 26, 2013)

And of course..sorry to hear of your troubles


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was going to say the low iron too. Is anything else new/different?

Glad your back buddy. I was wondering where you were hiding. I hope everything turns out ok and is as painless as possible.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

Popeye said:


> What's up Brother Bull....we havent met yet but.....I think low iron has alot to do with your werakness...........i take a beta blocker (Atenelol) for my tachycardia and hypertension.....although its not 3 different meds,...i havent noticed any weakness....its the low iron, sounds like you need iron infusions


thats sorta what ive been told myself brother and thanks



Popeye said:


> And of course..sorry to hear of your troubles


thanks man means alot



Hollywood72 said:


> I was going to say the low iron too. Is anything else new/different?
> 
> Glad your back buddy. I was wondering where you were hiding. I hope everything turns out ok and is as painless as possible.


Thanks Hollywood,its good to be back indeed.....................no the low iron is the only thing different


----------



## JOMO (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome back big man!

Sorry for the loss in the family brother.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Welcome back big man!
> 
> Sorry for the loss in the family brother.



thanks brother i appreciate it!!! missed you too man


----------



## BigFella (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Bullseye (is that like in Toy Story?)

To provide one answer to your questions: Beta blockers are, for me, really difficult. I have them on hand, but if I take one it is incredibly difficult for me to get my heart rate up to anywhere near a civilised level for at least 36 hours or so. How difficult, how high? My theoretical maximum heart rate is 158. (Old bastard.) I have always been able to exceed it - when heart rate monitors were first invented my goal was cracking 200 and I usually did it - and they weren't invented that long ago! So without blood pressure meds, feeling good, I can get to 168 or so.

After taking a beta blocker the night before I'm lucky to get above 100. Serious. It's that extreme. So don't be too down on yourself - particularly when you could do with treating yourself gently.

Take care, mate. It's tough to lose anybody.


----------



## mattyice (Feb 26, 2013)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea ive been away along time,so sorry for that,i had another death in my family,and we've been trying to get my dad's will out of probate,and all this land land divided up,qand its been a bitch as you can imagine.
> 
> Anyway I have a question to alol my brothers and sisters,if you are taking blood pressure medications,will they make you weaker and give out quicker in the gym and on the treadmill?I have an enlarged heart and im on 3 different blood pressure meds,and im as weak as ive ever been in my life,i got a blood test the other day and it showed that i was a little anemic,low Iron) But my blood pressure runs between 128/78-140/80 but my heart rate resting stays at 80-85 and im trying to get it down,and commenets would be appreciated,and................I love and missed all you girls and guys:x



The BP readings arent hat bad... if you have an enlarged heart you need to put down the AAS bro.  Nothing good can come from it.  Try HIIT training and swimming to lower your BPM... got my bpm down to 48-50 from 75-78 in less than a years time.  AAS will throttle your bpm. lol


----------



## mattyice (Feb 26, 2013)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea ive been away along time,so sorry for that,i had another death in my family,and we've been trying to get my dad's will out of probate,and all this land land divided up,qand its been a bitch as you can imagine.
> 
> Anyway I have a question to alol my brothers and sisters,if you are taking blood pressure medications,will they make you weaker and give out quicker in the gym and on the treadmill?I have an enlarged heart and im on 3 different blood pressure meds,and im as weak as ive ever been in my life,i got a blood test the other day and it showed that i was a little anemic,low Iron) But my blood pressure runs between 128/78-140/80 but my heart rate resting stays at 80-85 and im trying to get it down,and commenets would be appreciated,and................I love and missed all you girls and guys:x



ask your MD about metaprolol to control bp and bpm.


----------



## DF (Feb 26, 2013)

Glad you made it back Brother! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 26, 2013)

My brother BULL!!! Welcome back my friend! I've missed ya around here! Very sorry for the huge loss my friend. If you need anything or have any questions please feel free to ask and I'll try my best to help. Beta blockers are strange and less seems to be better I've learned. Started on 12.5mgs of Atenolol myself for irregular heart beat and my blood pressure is always perfect. I've slowly moved down to 6.25mgs daily with the same results but less medication. Glad you're back once again brother. !SHRUGS!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

Well my blood pressure stays within reason,but my resting heart rate,like setting on the couch just chilling is between 79-86,i also do cardio everyday so im hoping that brings it down,im on Lisinopril 40mg/day-max dose,Bystolic-20mg/daybeta blocker,and just started Norvsac-calcium blocker-5mg/day and im hoping that will help bring it down

As for the comment about the use of AAS,all I use is Deca,Test,Masteron,Var,Provirion, Npp and i use moderate doses and watch my pressure like a hawk lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> My brother BULL!!! Welcome back my friend! I've missed ya around here! Very sorry for the huge loss my friend. If you need anything or have any questions please feel free to ask and I'll try my best to help. Beta blockers are strange and less seems to be better I've learned. Started on 12.5mgs of Atenolol myself for irregular heart beat and my blood pressure is always perfect. I've slowly moved downood to be back  my brother


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2013)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea ive been away along time,so sorry for that,i had another death in my family,and we've been trying to get my dad's will out of probate,and all this land land divided up,qand its been a bitch as you can imagine.
> 
> Anyway I have a question to alol my brothers and sisters,if you are taking blood pressure medications,will they make you weaker and give out quicker in the gym and on the treadmill?I have an enlarged heart and im on 3 different blood pressure meds,and im as weak as ive ever been in my life,i got a blood test the other day and it showed that i was a little anemic,low Iron) But my blood pressure runs between 128/78-140/80 but my heart rate resting stays at 80-85 and im trying to get it down,and commenets would be appreciated,and................I love and missed all you girls and guys:x



Sorry for the loss.

I know people that can not take Atenolol it makes them too tired.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Sorry for the loss.
> 
> I know people that can not take Atenolol it makes them too tired.


thanks brother for your condoloinses,you are a good man and great friend


----------



## mattyice (Feb 26, 2013)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well my blood pressure stays within reason,but my resting heart rate,like setting on the couch just chilling is between 79-86,i also do cardio everyday so im hoping that brings it down,im on Lisinopril 40mg/day-max dose,Bystolic-20mg/daybeta blocker,and just started Norvsac-calcium blocker-5mg/day and im hoping that will help bring it down
> 
> As for the comment about the use of AAS,all I use is Deca,Test,Masteron,Var,Provirion, Npp and i use moderate doses and watch my pressure like a hawk lol



might be easier to read if you list what compounds you DONT use. lol  btw.. sorry for you loss brother.  I know what you going through... best to you.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

mattyice said:


> might be easier to read if you list what compounds you DONT use. lol  btw.. sorry for you loss brother.  I know what you going through... best to you.


thanks man,i appreciate it,i really need this right now

well i dont use,Tren,EQ,Winny...uuummm when i think of some more i will  post lol


----------



## grind4it (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome back my brother


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Welcome back my brother



thanks bud,good to be back


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey man glad to have you back and very sorry for your loss......


----------



## brown1106 (Feb 26, 2013)

I haven't met you bullseye but have went thru similar things. Hang in there bro. My wife is in the medical profession so we know somewhat about your issues. While the bp meds you are on will open your veins and relax them so to speak, it can cause the fatigue you are talking about. The following article is something I whole heartenly believe everyone should be taken, especially for the heart and anyone taking anything that could potentially damage the heart OR liver. This is an over the counter supplement..
CQ10
CoQ10 is in the coenzyme family. Coenzymes are nonprotein compounds that are bound to proteins and are necessary for the proper biological function of proteins within the body. CoQ10, specifically, is a vitaminlike compound that is found within every cell in the human body and is essential (along with other compounds) for the production of energy within all cells. Furthermore, it has been known to function as an antioxidant, protecting against cell damage. While CoQ10 is found many different foods, its greatest concentrations are in the organs, such as the liver and heart.
CoQ10 works in the human body similarly to Vitamin E, in that it reduces harmful free-radicals, thus protecting cells. As the highest concentration of CoQ10 is found in the heart, it has become a tool in the prevention of heart disease and congestive heart failure in at-risk individuals. CoQ10 is also known to play a vital role in other elements of cardiovascular health by lowering blood viscosity, inhibiting the formation of blood clots in the arteries, and keeping blood pressure at a healthy level.
As a complete understanding of CoQ10 is still a work in progress, scientists are tantalized by the possibilities of the compound as a potential treatment for cancer and AIDS. Since the 1960s researchers have been aware that people who suffered from various types of cancers also had significantly lower-than-normal levels of CoQ10 in their systems. Furthermore, as it has been found that CoQ10 can improve immune system function, research is ongoing in the hope that it can be used as treatment for a host of diseases.

Warning

Before using CoQ10 as a nutritional supplement, consult your physician, as it is known to interact adversely with some medications such as Lipitor and Zocor. People who have low blood pressure should also use caution, as CoQ10 has been known to lower blood pressure. Consult your pharmacist to ensure that the CoQ10 you are taking is of the highest quality


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> I haven't met you bullseye but have went thru similar things. Hang in there bro. My wife is in the medical profession so we know somewhat about your issues. While the bp meds you are on will open your veins and relax them so to speak, it can cause the fatigue you are talking about. The following article is something I whole heartenly believe everyone should be taken, especially for the heart and anyone taking anything that could potentially damage the heart OR liver. This is an over the counter supplement..
> CQ10
> CoQ10 is in the coenzyme family. Coenzymes are nonprotein compounds that are bound to proteins and are necessary for the proper biological function of proteins within the body. CoQ10, specifically, is a vitaminlike compound that is found within every cell in the human body and is essential (along with other compounds) for the production of energy within all cells. Furthermore, it has been known to function as an antioxidant, protecting against cell damage. While CoQ10 is found many different foods, its greatest concentrations are in the organs, such as the liver and heart.
> CoQ10 works in the human body similarly to Vitamin E, in that it reduces harmful free-radicals, thus protecting cells. As the highest concentration of CoQ10 is found in the heart, it has become a tool in the prevention of heart disease and congestive heart failure in at-risk individuals. CoQ10 is also known to play a vital role in other elements of cardiovascular health by lowering blood viscosity, inhibiting the formation of blood clots in the arteries, and keeping blood pressure at a healthy level.
> ...



man thanks for the article,i will definitley check it out for sure!!!


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 26, 2013)

welcome back my friend.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 26, 2013)

glad to see you posting.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> welcome back my friend.


good to see you DAWG ive missed ya brother



gymrat827 said:


> glad to see you posting.



thanks gymrat,i was ready to return


----------



## j2048b (Feb 27, 2013)

Its been a while the BE! Im sorry to hear ur going thru such a ruff time, i will pray for u bro and the rest of the family as u guys grieve, always remember the lord will never forsake u, or leave u!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 28, 2013)

welcome back big homie


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 28, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Its been a while the BE! Im sorry to hear ur going thru such a ruff time, i will pray for u bro and the rest of the family as u guys grieve, always remember the lord will never forsake u, or leave u!


thanks brother,yea pray is what we need,its very tough



Brother Bundy said:


> welcome back big homie


thanks big brother


----------



## DF (Feb 28, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> I haven't met you bullseye but have went thru similar things. Hang in there bro. My wife is in the medical profession so we know somewhat about your issues. While the bp meds you are on will open your veins and relax them so to speak, it can cause the fatigue you are talking about. The following article is something I whole heartenly believe everyone should be taken, especially for the heart and anyone taking anything that could potentially damage the heart OR liver. This is an over the counter supplement..
> CQ10
> CoQ10 is in the coenzyme family. Coenzymes are nonprotein compounds that are bound to proteins and are necessary for the proper biological function of proteins within the body. CoQ10, specifically, is a vitaminlike compound that is found within every cell in the human body and is essential (along with other compounds) for the production of energy within all cells. Furthermore, it has been known to function as an antioxidant, protecting against cell damage. While CoQ10 is found many different foods, its greatest concentrations are in the organs, such as the liver and heart.
> CoQ10 works in the human body similarly to Vitamin E, in that it reduces harmful free-radicals, thus protecting cells. As the highest concentration of CoQ10 is found in the heart, it has become a tool in the prevention of heart disease and congestive heart failure in at-risk individuals. CoQ10 is also known to play a vital role in other elements of cardiovascular health by lowering blood viscosity, inhibiting the formation of blood clots in the arteries, and keeping blood pressure at a healthy level.
> ...



This for sure ^^^^^^

If you are taking any kind of statin drug CoQ10 needs to be added to your supp list.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 28, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> This for sure ^^^^^^
> 
> If you are taking any kind of statin drug CoQ10 needs to be added to your supp list.


yea ive been taking Zocor for 9 years,so i need to start the COQ10 anyone know the dose i should take of it?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry to read about everything that happened in your family, bully.  Take care!


----------



## brown1106 (Feb 28, 2013)

When u get a bottle, it will have the dosage listed. I think its 200mg per day. Im at the office or I would tell u for sure. U can buy online@ vitamin world.com


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss brother
My prayers are with you. 
I wish I had some answers for you
On the blood meds but I have no 
Knowledge there. 
Although I think I have to agree with
The other member on the AAS usage. 
I'd seriously research into that to 
Find out which ones won't have a 
NEGITIVE impact on your condition
If any. 
I think you may have to scrap one or
Two off of your grocery list that you
Listed LOL.  good luck brother I wish 
You the best. Stay healthy.


----------



## R1rider (Feb 28, 2013)

glad to have you back brother. Sorry for your loss


----------



## brown1106 (Mar 1, 2013)

Have you had a complete hormone panel test?


----------



## brown1106 (Mar 1, 2013)

Also, my wife and I take a compounded sublingual, Oxytocin a couple times a day. That helps a lot with how you feel and your outlook on life. Can't say it will do this for you but it also increases my energy, probably due to the fact that it just makes you feel better in general.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 1, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> Have you had a complete hormone panel test?



yes,everything was good except my platlets were low,im anemic from low iron


----------

